# How much salt for my 20 gallon?



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a 20 gallon for my baby mollies. I'm setting it up now and forgot, is it 1 tsp for every gallon of water? Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How much salt is in the main tank? You want it the same.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Contrary to popular belief, salt is not a necessity to raise Mollies. They are adaptable to brackish and even full Marine conditions, but the majority are found in freshwater drainages. If you simply must put salt into your aquarium, I believe it's one tsp per 10 gallons and use a product like Instant Ocean. You will be adding other minerals to your tank in addition to the salt.
Tony


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

doggydad is correct you don't need salt to raise healthy and thriving mollies.

I personally wouldn't add any to the fry's tank just let them grow in natural water if you want to put them into a tank with salt content you can then drip acclimate them to it.

lke doggy said they can be put into full marine salt aquariums. I have seen mollies swimming in coral reef tanks before.
only reason mollies aren't as hardy is due to inbreeding and poor care.

and good luck with your fry hope they all survive and grow rapidly for you


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

stupid double posting :chair:


----------

